# Charlotte Craigslist Mooresville NC $1500



## Superman1984 (Oct 29, 2020)

Vintage Bicycle Bundle + 2 enduro style motobikes - bicycles - by...
					

Selling bundle "as-is" $1500. Will not divide. Thanks All values were researched based on eBay and...



					charlotte.craigslist.org


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 29, 2020)

I'd say they valued at x3!


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 29, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I'd say they valued at x3!



I want some of them but won't separate & I agree Nothing Super Special based off ebay pricing. I am going to post my bikes at double & triple the prices from now on & see how much more I make from them once we negotiate OBO.


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 29, 2020)

I didn't even post the Monark Rocket from CL priced at $2300. Lmfao


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 30, 2020)

......in the "backwards" world we're living in today.... where right is wrong, wrong is right etc.
Used to be when you didn't know values of stuff you were selling....
you under sold your stuff.....gave it away cheap.
Now when you don't know the value....you price it at at LEAST 3 times the reality value....

I'm starting to get used to the 'new era'....but it's a heckuva learning curve


----------

